# Show us your Glendo lapper copy



## Richard King 2 (May 2, 2021)

Now that Glendo stopped  making Accu-finish lappers to sharpen carbide scraper blades many of you who made your own, please show them.  I have an old Accu-finish 1 that uses 5" lapping wheels.  I have had a few students build home made units that use Chinees engraving plates.   Here is one that Stefan G made.


----------



## projectnut (May 2, 2021)

Here are a few pictures of my partially finished version of the Glendo Accu-Finish lapping machine.  In this case it's used it mainly to create HSS threading and form tools.  It will fit my diamond wheel grinder should I ever decide to use it for carbide.  This has been a back burner project for a few years.  I originally intended to purchase a Glendo Accu-Finish II lapping machine.  At the time a new one cost $2,200.00 and a used one was in the $950.00 range.  I found one in good shape a few months ago with an asking priice of $650.00 but that's still more than I want to spend for a tool that will get limited use.

The project is about 80% complete but has once again gone to the back burner.  With spring on us there's plenty to do outside, and to tell the truth I'm getting burned out with being inside for so many months.  I'll continue to work on it as time and attitude allow.  It's a fun project, but it's time to work on other things for a while.


----------



## f350ca (May 2, 2021)

Blatantly stole Stephans design for the platen to use disks from China. Used a belt drive to a spindle rather than direct drive the disks on a motor. The table slides on hardened rods. Works incredible. You need to wash the disk with kerosine to remove the carbide or HSS particles






Greg


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 2, 2021)

Here is my idea









						Shop Made Diamond Tool Sharpener
					

I have been contemplating making a diamond tool sharpener to hone carbide lathe bits and carbide scraper blades. I would like a Glendo or an Accu-finish sharpening system, but wouldn't use it enough to justify it's expense. Even on the used market they are several hundred bucks if you are lucky...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Weldingrod1 (May 2, 2021)

Mine is based on a scrap bin DC motor and plasma cut angle adjustment parts. 3d printer rollers do the side to side motion. The diamond discs schwack on with magnets and an anti-rotation pin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Braeden P (May 2, 2021)

Man all of this make my wood lathe with a diamond disk look like a caveman built it! But I got a sandvik blade presharped (thanks Paulo(?)!) that I use now and works very well.


----------



## Richard King 2 (May 4, 2021)

f350ca said:


> Blatantly stole Stephans design for the platen to use disks from China. Used a belt drive to a spindle rather than direct drive the disks on a motor. The table slides on hardened rods. Works incredible. You need to wash the disk with kerosine to remove the carbide or HSS particles
> View attachment 364591
> 
> 
> ...


The motor box looks like a Glendo box?  If not,  what is it from?


----------



## Richard King 2 (May 4, 2021)

When I taught a class in Sweden I tool a Glendo 600 grit diamond wheel and we made an arbor and put that in the hosts lathe - used the gear head to slow the wheel.  He made an aluminum block he set on the compound to get the blade to a neg 5 deg.


----------



## f350ca (May 5, 2021)

Richard King 2 said:


> The motor box looks like a Glendo box?  If not,  what is it from?


Guess it does look similar. Cut the sheets out on the plasma table, easy way to get the vent holes, formed on a finger break then powder coated with a wrinkle finish.

Greg


----------



## macardoso (May 5, 2021)

Have yet to build mine (finishing another project) but here is my unit in CAD and a drawing package for it.




Whole thing is 6x12" and uses the 6" diamond lapidary wheels. Direct drive to a tiny 3 phase motor I have, small VFD on the back. Table tips to +/- 45 degrees. Table also has a fence slot to add attachments to grind particular side angles to resharpen carbide inserts.


----------



## Janderso (May 5, 2021)

It's coming along. Lots to do still but I think it's gonna be sweet. I'm going to put a stainless steel sheet on the platen. It will have a locking protractor pivot affair and locking knobs for the table angles.
1/2" register for the 8" diamond discs held by magnets.


----------



## Janderso (May 5, 2021)

Richard King 2 said:


> Now that Glendo stopped making Accu-finish


That's too bad.
But they were pricey too.


----------



## gi_984 (May 25, 2021)

I did something similar to what Richard posted.  Arbor to hold the Glendo diamond wheels and chuck it in the lathe. Milled a block with the neg 5 degree angle.  Then mounted that in an Aloris tool block as needed for the QCTP.  Simple and fast.

"When I taught a class in Sweden I tool a Glendo 600 grit diamond wheel and we made an arbor and put that in the hosts lathe - used the gear head to slow the wheel. He made an aluminum block he set on the compound to get the blade to a neg 5 deg.'


----------

